# GPS Tracker



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Does anybody use a gps tracker on their boat in case it gets stolen? I know its more common on bigger boats but just interested to hear if anybody does.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don’t have a tracker... but if I did -you’d never hear a word about it


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe a better question would be... does anyone have any buddies that use GPS trackers on their boats?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> Maybe a better question would be... does anyone have any buddies that use GPS trackers on their boats?


If I find one the owner is getting exiled to the nearest island.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Like an old school Lo-Jack? Nope! Both of my boats are insured for more than their worth. A thief would be helping me get something nicer


----------

